# Be honest, how important is it to you that your partner climaxes?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

To me it is more important that they climax, then it is that I do.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha! You've got some good ones today! And I know you're going to just _love_ my answers...

If I'm having sex with someone, its my JOB to make sure they climax! And I haven't had any complaints yet, so I think I'm good. Then again, I had better get off too. Not difficult for me because I'm comfortable with myself and my sexuality, but if I am not impressed, it's probably not going to happen and the wrath of Krystal will pour out upon whomever is around.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> Ha! You've got some good ones today! And I know you're going to just _love_ my answers...
> 
> If I'm having sex with someone, its my JOB to make sure they climax! And I haven't had any complaints yet, so I think I'm good. Then again, I had better get off too. Not difficult for me because I'm comfortable with myself and my sexuality, but if I am not impressed, it's probably not going to happen and the wrath of Krystal will pour out upon whomever is around.


Yes, I'm very creative, imaginative, and thoughts just come to me without me asking them to.....It's called Ne (extroverted intuition).


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> To me it is more important that they climax, then it is that I do.


Although I've never had sex, I would agree with you.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

never had sex, but i think it would be all about the other person!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> To me it is more important that they climax, then it is that I do.


You sir are a liar. Or a shameless self promotor .
I would go into detail, but this is just false for psyhological and physiological reasons.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> You sir are a liar. Or a shameless self promotor .
> I would go into detail, but this is just false for psyhological and physiological reasons.


No, it's not, not at all. You sir a dumbass!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes. Probably i am. But you live in a fantasy land full of unicorns. And unicorns are gay.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Yes. Probably i am. But you live in a fantasy land full of unicorns. And unicorns are gay.


A troll that's what you are. I've figured you out buddy


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> A troll that's what you are. I've figured you out buddy


Oh noooo. I'm melting.......


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

Boys! Don't make me separate you two!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not that into domination


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

If I'm busy in bed, I don't stop until I know my woman is satisfied.

I'm not even satisfied if I get her to climax once. I aim for like 5 xD
The most I've ever achieved was 9. Yeah, she couldn't walk the next day.

Ehh, I don't care if I climax. The tease is nice too, but to climax would be a great payoff in the end, of course.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

AllintheMind11 said:


> The most I've ever achieved was 9. Yeah, she couldn't walk the next day.


...How do you know she wasn't faking it?...


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nyx said:


> ...How do you know she wasn't faking it?...


I suppose it's possible, but according to what she told me, she's never faked it. Plus, I think I could tell. (movement, tension, everything).
Oh, and I'm not saying I cause climax everytime, but satisfaction is at the top of my agenda.

Also,
"I subscribe to the same philosophy when it comes to sex and pro-wrestling...I don't care if someone else is faking it." I love this quote.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

IMO, sex is a team effort. If I don't climax, I'm sure as hell not gonna be happy. If she doesn't climax, then to me it's like I was doing a job and failed to complete it. If two people are involved in doing something, then both should get something out of it, know what I'm saying? Plus, it's always great to know if you're doing a good job if she's getting all into it, bucking, moaning passionately, and then... pure feelings of ecstacy between both partners.


----------



## AllintheMind11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yeah I know what'cha sayin'

With me, if I don't get anything out of it, I usually get some kind of payback in the next encounter.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

It's very important to me that my partner climaxes. And it's kinda important that if my partner's gonna be touching me, that I climax. Otherwise, what was the point of all that? Time is short, so don't be wastin' it.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven (Jul 16, 2010)

If my partner didn't climax I would feel incredibly bothered by that!


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

It's important but not imperative. I enjoy making my partner feel good so it's a priority, but I also just enjoy the company and closeness brought from any form of sex. My climax does not matter as much as my partners, although both of us getting off would be ideal.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Sure. And women are all about giving.


----------



## The Phantom (May 19, 2010)

It's just as important as me climaxing. You gotta handle your business.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

It's pretty fucking important that I climax, however, it ain't over til the sea men go on a voyage.


----------



## sinistralpal (Apr 30, 2010)

Monte said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I don't climax from sex.
> 
> So it's pretty important that he climaxes, otherwise... that'd be odd, I'd think.


I am really sorry about that. I am a bit troubled. When you say you don't climax from sex, I am assuming you mean specifically just vaginal penetration? ....There is so much more to the act than that...


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

sinistralpal said:


> It's pretty fucking important that I climax, however, it ain't over til the sea men go on a voyage.


Yes, this.

If the woman fakes an orgasm just to please her man it's no big deal. Happens all the time. Guy finds out she was faking and he shrugs, basically.

If a woman catches a man faking it's basically over. There is something SERIOUSLY wrong in the relationship, she will think.

So why is that?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Yes. Probably i am. But you live in a fantasy land full of unicorns. And unicorns are gay.


Who's talking shit on unicorns!?!

(Ok I'll read the rest of the thread now.)


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't care if she climaxes.



...




I just wanted to post something different then the rest of the thread.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

When she climaxes I feel better about myself and my sexual performance, so yeah it's pretty important. I mean I'm not batting 1.000 here or anything, but I'm in it until everyone's got what they wanted.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> If the woman fakes an orgasm just to please her man it's no big deal. Happens all the time. Guy finds out she was faking and he shrugs, basically.


Oh no, not at all. If I caught a woman faking it (which can be figured out BTW) I would kick her out of the bed and the house. Actually the first thing I say when I talk about it is "don't you dare fake an orgasm". Not in an angry way, just "now you know the rules" kind of way


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe you can take revenge and fake her out aswell. Don't know how to do that as a male though, but havent put any effort into it.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

sinistralpal said:


> I am really sorry about that. I am a bit troubled. When you say you don't climax from sex, I am assuming you mean specifically just vaginal penetration? ....There is so much more to the act than that...


Oh, no, I've done much more than that.

Of course I've had sex, I've had a guy go down on my for about forty-five minutes... didn't really like that. It feels like there's a giant, wet worm wiggling around my vagina. No gusta. Anyway, I've been fingered, I've had combination of oral and finger play, clitoral stimulation and sex.

Yeah, I don't really see it happening.

Although, I've never really had a guy rub my clit the right way. They usually do it too hard, as in they push down to hard, and the instant you do it too hard, it's hard to restimulate it. Like if you throw a bucket of ice and water on a penis... it's gonna be a while before its ready for the mission.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

TheCountess said:


> Okay I'm gonna kill the party with a bit of a rant on the obsession of the climax.
> 
> It seems to be the common opinion that if someone doesn't climax, that the sex (sexual experience) was unfulfilling. However, people seem to forget that not everyone gives a damn about the climax. If the build up and passion is amazing, for a lot of people that is more than enough and they are happy. Oh my gods the earth shattering orgasm is the be all end all, blah blah blah. What about the intoxicating feeling of being lust drunk? Or enjoying the fire in your veins? Or the feeling of being so horny you are a slave for the other's desires? What about pleasure for pleasure's sake, and not just the goal of the orgasm?
> 
> To answer the question, it is important to me that my partner orgasms if that is what they want. It's just important to me that they are satisfied, whether that includes an orgasm or not.





Selden said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I thought I was the only who doesn't think that a climax/orgasm is important for sex. Again, simply the cherry on the top.


My opinion is about the same as what these fine people have already stated.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Monte said:


> Oh, no, I've done much more than that.
> 
> Of course I've had sex, I've had a guy go down on my for about forty-five minutes... didn't really like that. It feels like there's a giant, wet worm wiggling around my vagina. No gusta. Anyway, I've been fingered, I've had combination of oral and finger play, clitoral stimulation and sex.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's a physical thing. Some people have a hard time climaxing or feeling stimulated. If that's the case and it's a big issue for you, you may want to try different positions/techniques until one feels right for you. Or go to some kind of doctor specialist and get some diagnosis (although I don't know who it would be or how they would help).


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Well I do not have that much in the way of experiance, but I think it's important. I can't enjoy it if my partner doesn't enjoy it, and I feel bad if they don't enjoy it as much as I do. Plus I think it's the most erotic thing to know I can please him/her that I can give them such pleasure. It all sounds a bit self centered but unless I am in control and forbidding climax, I need my partner to come. It gives me a tingly feeling in the back of my brain :3


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Selden said:


> Perhaps it's a physical thing. Some people have a hard time climaxing or feeling stimulated. If that's the case and it's a big issue for you, you may want to try different positions/techniques until one feels right for you. Or go to some kind of doctor specialist and get some diagnosis (although I don't know who it would be or how they would help).


I've experimented with a lot of different positions and some really do feel amazingly better than others, or just amazing all together, but I geuss not enough to make me orgasm.

I've considered going to a doctor, I'm thinking it's a mental thing? Eh. I dunno.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Monte said:


> I've experimented with a lot of different positions and some really do feel amazingly better than others, or just amazing all together, but I geuss not enough to make me orgasm.
> 
> I've considered going to a doctor, I'm thinking it's a mental thing? Eh. I dunno.


Do you ever fantasize, daydream, and feel turned on? It can help to role play or do certain scenarios just to experiment with arousal on a mental level, aside from the physical. Some partners can just, well, masturbate together to get an alternate form of enjoyment out of it while learning about what the other likes, how they like to be touched, etc. Talking casually about it can help.

Have you tried a Hitachi Magic Wand? :B

Could be an issue of blood flow, also if you don't know what kind of method of reaching orgasm works for your body and your needs it is always difficult until you discover it. 

I can't just stimulate clit or g-spot, it has to be both for me to climax, and it helps that I drink a few glasses of liquid 20 minutes beforehand, which puts pressure and blood flow in the right places for me. Also, if you are a visual, auditory, scent oriented person, etc, is important to address.

Emotional connection is one thing, but if you're not turned on by the person you're doing it with, that could be adding more of a mental difficulty to the matter.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

SweetSurrender said:


> Have you tried a Hitachi Magic Wand? :B


What the fuck is that? I imagine that it probably isn't like this.

*ERECTUS SUSPECTUS*


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I enjoy the act of sex. I absolutely love fucking. I do not need to orgasm. In fact, I feel extremely uncomfortable with guys who think it's their job to make it happen.

As for his orgasm, it's never been an issue, so...


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

OctoberSkye said:


> I enjoy the act of sex. I absolutely love fucking. I do not need to orgasm. In fact, I feel extremely uncomfortable with guys who think it's their job to make it happen.
> 
> As for his orgasm, it's never been an issue, so...


Wow, you sound like an angel.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Selden said:


> Oh no, not at all. If I caught a woman faking it (which can be figured out BTW) I would kick her out of the bed and the house. Actually the first thing I say when I talk about it is "don't you dare fake an orgasm". Not in an angry way, just "now you know the rules" kind of way



She's going to anyway, just to get you to stop without having to comfort your shattered ego. You will never know. Get used to it.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Selden said:


> Wow, you sound like an angel.





SlowPoke68 said:


> She's going to anyway, just to get you to stop without having to comfort your shattered ego. You will never know. Get used to it.


Slowpoke68 is correct Selden, we can fake it and you'd never know. We don't do it to hurt you guys, it more like an act of kindness, thank you for trying so hard and I do want you but it's just not happening tonight but please cum again, soon. :tongue:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

INFJGirlie said:


> Slowpoke68 is correct Selden, we can fake it and you'd never know. We don't do it to hurt you guys, it more like an act of kindness, thank you for trying so hard and I do want you but it's just not happening tonight but please cum again, soon. :tongue:


Wait a minute, is that from Parenthood (T.V show). And I suppose my instincts and fears were correct about women. Sigh, maybe I shouldn't be straight.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Selden said:


> Oh no, not at all. If I caught a woman faking it (which can be figured out BTW) I would kick her out of the bed and the house. Actually the first thing I say when I talk about it is "don't you dare fake an orgasm". Not in an angry way, just "now you know the rules" kind of way


I like this. I don't think so many women would feel like they have to fake it if everyone could just be honest with each other. I've learned to just come straight out and say that all I want is him, and it will feel amazing, and there's absolutely nothing wrong if I don't climax.



Selden said:


> Wow, you sound like an angel.


Ha, I don't know about that, but thanks. :wink:

I've never heard a guy express a similar sentiment about the orgasm, so that's refreshing...


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Climax has different values to different people~ faking it to someone who places value upon it is to me, almost as bad as faking a statement of love.

Like saying "I care for you" just to help someone sleep at night.

Sex is communication, going through an evening of sex may or may not be a difficult thing for partners. However, the genuine acknowledgment of climax should always be expressed. 

Every single one should be true for you and your partner. It is an acknowledgment of actions, a journey reached to a specific point. We would all be better off learning new ways to acknowledge these actions without climax being such a factor, but it can be to many people~ talking about it at length over the span of a relationship so that it doesn't have to be I'd consider pretty important. The truth of these moments, these shared experiences~ are as important as the truth you seek when you look into someones eyes and see them grow wet with tears and joy. They need to be honest. That smile needs to be honest.

I've learned to see after sex cuddling, or laughter during sex as way more important. A particular look, or a specific long hug. I get what I can from them. <3

Climax for me is easy though~ (sometimes), I fall way too easily to teasing. It's not fair really.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Inverse said:


> Climax has different values to different people~ faking it to someone who places value upon it is to me, almost as bad as faking a statement of love.
> 
> Like saying "I care for you" just to help someone sleep at night.
> 
> ...












:laughing:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

To be honest I haven't ever had sex! And I am might proud of that. However, if and when I do, I won't care much about my husbands pleasure. Guys can always climax. It's about me. And if he can't get it right when I want it. I'll just rely on my self and my trusty bullet! Haha! He can just suffer.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> To be honest I haven't ever had sex! And I am might proud of that. However, if and when I do, I won't care much about my husbands pleasure. Guys can always climax. It's about me. And if he can't get it right when I want it. I'll just rely on my self and my trusty bullet! Haha! He can just suffer.


Have fun never having worthwhile sex then. Being intimate with someone you love is about putting their pleasure before yours. The sex isn't going to be mutual or fruitful if only one party is pleased. That goes for the general tone of the relationship too.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

bionic said:


> Have fun never having worthwhile sex then. Being intimate with someone you love is about putting their pleasure before yours. The sex isn't going to be mutual or fruitful if only one party is pleased. That goes for the general tone of the relationship too.


I care if the experience is pleasurable for both of us. But guys really don't need that much help to climax.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I care if the experience is pleasurable for both of us. But guys really don't need that much help to climax.


But the sexual act is much more than the climax. Again, I don't think the climax is the most important part for me. It's more of the emotional/physical connection and play. If it was just about climaxing/orgasm, than I'd be completely content to just having sex with myself.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> To be honest I haven't ever had sex! And I am might proud of that. However, if and when I do, I won't care much about my husbands pleasure. Guys can always climax. It's about me. And if he can't get it right when I want it. I'll just rely on my self and my trusty bullet! Haha! He can just suffer.


Go ahead and tell your man this while having sex and good luck with getting him to come anywhere with you. I'd be surprised if he even rises to the occasion to give you a chance. You have an odd perspective of the concept of male pleasure~ it's very partner driven.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Inverse said:


> Go ahead and tell your man this while having sex and good luck with getting him to come anywhere with you. I'd be surprised if he even rises to the occasion to give you a chance. You have an odd perspective of the concept of male pleasure~ it's very partner driven.


Well again, I haven't had sex and really have nothing to base this on. Maybe once I do this will change. IDK. I just think it's pointless to care if he climaxes cause what are the chances that he won't? It's way harder for women.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Well again, I haven't had sex and really have nothing to base this on. Maybe once I do this will change. IDK. I just think it's pointless to care if he climaxes cause what are the chances that he won't? It's way harder for women.


I wouldn't make generalization or jump to conclusions until you've got a little bit experience on it. Or...did your research:wink:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Selden said:


> I wouldn't make generalization or jump to conclusions until you've got a little bit experience on it. Or...did your research:wink:


Pffffs I'll jump all I want. : P


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

It's important to me that my partner is able to get off. 
I feel dissatisfied and like I'm responsible if they don't. 
It's also important that I do too,but not as much.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

I takes care of my wimminz.

But I best get mine as well.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Well again, I haven't had sex and really have nothing to base this on. Maybe once I do this will change. IDK. I just think it's pointless to care if he climaxes cause what are the chances that he won't? It's way harder for women.


??? 

You haven't had sex and you've been posting threads about all kinds of horny SHIT?

Readying yourself, are you? I think PornographyCafe will suit your needs more than PersonalityCafe will. Here you're dealing with people who masturbate with their computer mice. 

Oh, and to the OP... when I get it on (or should I say "off"?), it'd better be like a damn musical theater on the bed/table/chair/closet/roof/pool/bench/church pew/car seat/road/tree.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

sex isn't a contest to see who gets there first, it should be just a spontaneous, enjoyable, simple, natural experience

orgasms come (disregard the pun) when both partners are relaxed and have no major guilt issues about sex ( which they would probably have from their parents )

it's also possible to have intimacy without sex, hellooooo! :happy:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> ???
> 
> You haven't had sex and you've been posting threads about all kinds of horny SHIT?
> 
> ...


Someone does not take coffe very well?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Someone does not take coffe very well?


That post was not coffe induced. I was under the influence of alcoho.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> ???
> 
> You haven't had sex and you've been posting threads about all kinds of horny SHIT?
> 
> ...


Just because I haven't had sex DOESN'T mean I can't have an opinion about it. The two aren't mutually exclusive. DUH!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

No, thanks. Lesbians can keep their crazy ideas to themselves. Honestly, it's nauseating.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Slider said:


> No, thanks. Lesbians can keep their crazy ideas to themselves. Honestly, it's nauseating.


Watching too many of those craptastic ***** "wannabe" porn movies?

Actually, I tried to see one once and managed to endure around 10 minutes of it before I turned it of so I wouldn't gag out of disgust. Not even "2 girls 1 cup" made we want to gag that hard...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> But what about the 15% of pack mule humans need to do the hard labor for the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's really gotta hurt one's self-esteem.



pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. I like to orgasm and all but my partner orgasming always makes me cum. It's the sexiest thing ever. You can't deny me that joy either. I really get turned on giving my mate pleasure. It is so hot.
> 
> I like my partner to surrender control and allow me to pleasure him just as I have no problem surrendering for him while he pleasures me. We share our raw vulnerability with one another. My partner knows he has the ability to drive me insane and own me.
> 
> ...


I didn't say that it wasn't important that cum too, I just want everyone to happy....that's all.



Slider said:


> No, thanks. Lesbians can keep their crazy ideas to themselves. Honestly, it's nauseating.


You don't find bi-sexual lesbians to be sexy?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Ouch, that's really gotta hurt one's self-esteem.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that it wasn't important that cum too, I just want everyone to happy....that's all.


Then why didn't you just say that, babe? 

Because saying you care about a woman's 50 billion orgasms above your own, might be confused for playuh speak. Tell me, have they been flinging their panties at you yet? :tongue:

Dude, you so need a wing woman *pinches cheek*


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Slider said:


> No, thanks. Lesbians can keep their crazy ideas to themselves. Honestly, it's nauseating.


*I knew you were gay!

Everything makes so much sense now.

And lol, "bi-sexual lesbians" dude. There's no such thing and you don't need to hyphenate bisexual. You can be either bisexual, a lesbian or in Slider's case : gay. There's no such thing as a gay bisexual, it's one or the other Mr. Nate :happy:. 
*


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

If he didn't, the whole thing would kind of fail. :tongue: I want to as well though, obviously :laughing:


----------



## Cobicobe (Jul 11, 2010)

I do make sure I go first :tongue: I still think it's important for my partner to climax too, and it's not hard for them either:wink:


----------



## TheCountess (Jun 24, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> Hmm... I see you go both ways so I'd like to ask if you have tried it with a woman. Not saying that the same couldn't happen as even though women do tend to know where and how to do it properly, each woman in a different case.
> As an example, if you don't like to have the clit pressed, I'd reckon you're more for it to be "teased" :wink:, maybe with some play going about on the rest of the body at the same time.
> 
> and no, I won't go into details about it so the rest of you guys can stop staring... hah xP


I honestly haven't tried it with a woman, the opportunity has not presented itself yet! And you're right on, I much prefer a tease. Teasing gets me going everywhere on my body. Mmm mmm! Most guys just want to go right for the hot spots and it just doesn't do it for me in most cases (if somebody just went at me in a super hot confident dominating way, that could possibly work!).

Also I won't deny I think I have a very hard time letting go. It was something I worked on a lot with my last boyfriend. I think I only got truly turned on about three times ever. Sadly, once I had opened up other parts of our relationship were deteriorating and well the sex went down with it. Le sigh!

... also I'm really okay with ilphithra testing out her theories on me. I'm a willing specimen


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

Extremely important. To me its like a report card on my performance.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> You don't find bi-sexual lesbians to be sexy?


Then they would just be bisexuals. You might as well find blond brunettes to be sexy.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i don't put too much importance on if they come or not. if you start down that path you put pressure on them and then it makes it harder for them to come. i just focus on the things they like and do that. this paradigm has worked so far.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

socalmtb858 said:


> Extremely important. To me its like a report card on my performance.


That's actually adorable.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

TheCountess said:


> I honestly haven't tried it with a woman, the opportunity has not presented itself yet! And you're right on, I much prefer a tease. Teasing gets me going everywhere on my body. Mmm mmm! Most guys just want to go right for the hot spots and it just doesn't do it for me in most cases (if somebody just went at me in a super hot confident dominating way, that could possibly work!).
> 
> Also I won't deny I think I have a very hard time letting go. It was something I worked on a lot with my last boyfriend. I think I only got truly turned on about three times ever. Sadly, once I had opened up other parts of our relationship were deteriorating and well the sex went down with it. Le sigh!
> 
> ... also I'm really okay with ilphithra testing out her theories on me. I'm a willing specimen


Oh my, you would be in heaven with me. I absolutely love teasing and building up the "mood" to the point it feels like it's going to explode if "something else" doesn't happen soon. Too bad I'm already spoken for or I could consider a small trip to Canada to "test my theories" on such a lovely lady. :wink: (I reckon that's your picture on your avatar and although I'm taken, I'm not blinded xD)

Also, given what you said here, maybe you have a hard time letting go because of your past experiences. I hope you find someone that makes you comfortable enough for you to open up. :happy:


----------

